# Orchard Autocare: Mercedes ML320 Butchered by a detailer and a chance to win a prize



## Ronnie

_For a chance to win a prize, place a comment below and we will pick someone at random to win a 500ml bottle of Wheel Cleanse._

Hello all and welcome to another write up from Orchard Autocare. This time we have a molested Mercedes ML320 that has just been detailed by one of the "top detailer's in Ireland" that are popping up all over the place. yes you read right this has JUST BEEN DETAILED!!! I'm not talking about the after shots at this point I am talking about the before. The owner went to a guy recommended to him and after a healthy dose of fast cut plus and then the "detailer's go to product over here" Black hole it looked pretty ok until he says the sunlight got onto it then he washed it the following week and this is what he was faced with. This is becoming a regular trend with us "fixing" approx 1-2 cars per month as an average. So buyer beware yes the £70 detail sounds great but this is what you will get for your £70. worst thing is they are getting wise and he paid considerably more and this was 4 days work!!! Now that takes skills!

Anyhow she has reached the home of pretty cars (OCD-hq) and its time to get to business. Firstly a careful reading of all surfaces to assess paint depths also all edges were gauges and thankfully this time no strike through or low edges were found. When fixing jobs it is important to take extra care to assess ALL edges and gauge them they will read higher but it should be uniform as a low spot will strike through even when finishing. Any low spots mask off and leave well alone!

Firstly onto the wash session thankfully this part was ok with little work needed done and only minor tar spotting and no real Iron fallout either so happy days time to crack on!!!





Now onto correction. Firstly, we used the Meguiar's Microfiber correction system to level the surfaces and give an even correction once this removed about 80-90% of defects we then followed behind with the good old rotary and a combination of Meguiar's 105 and 205 to address the deeper marks in total only a handful of marks were deemed too deep to remove so were hidden as best as possible. Some needed localised wet sanding and then flattened using the rotary.

































Once all of the ML was corrected, it was a very long and gentle refining using Megs 205 and a blue 3M waffle pad to really bring out the sparkle of the Obsidian Black Once this was completed we lavished Orchard Autocare Luminos Paint Cleanser Applied via DA. this removes all polishing and filler oils from the surface, and holograms will also be totally removed and it leaves a squeaky clean surface to allow the LSP to fully bond to the surface, No IPA needed so no risk of inflicting swipe marks either!















Once the ML was ready, we applied several coats of Orchard Autocare Speed Seal then topped with Orchard Autocare Perfection to all surfaces including plastics and glass. and wheels. Tyres were dressed with Orchard Autocare Glitz tyre dressing and the interior was hoovered and the leather conditioned!

Now for the afters!!








































Again many thanks for taking time to read my write up. As usual all C&C are very welcome.

Rollo


----------



## Puntoboy

Very nice  Just been detailed with a scouring pad I reckon.


----------



## Paddy_R

Looking good as always Ronnie. Really need to get to ProCar to get some of your gear too as I'm running low.


----------



## Will_G

Great work Rollo, some turnaround there. Worries me about these folk popping up all over the place


----------



## muzzer

Stunning transformation on the big Merc there, in this post is a lesson for all who think they can detail a car and want to set up their own business.

Think hard people, do you want to be known as a 'top detailer' who butchers someones pride and joy??


----------



## lowejackson

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## luke w

Now that's a proper job! Nice one!


----------



## Guru

I would believe the car was just detailed, since you've mentioned it so emphatically. No one in their right mind can call it detailed.

Great turnaround in the after pics. The black looks superrrrr!


----------



## heavyd

Looks stunning, great turnaround!
Looks like you have some stiff competition with other detailed in Ireland if that's their work....


----------



## AGRE

Like the sound of Luminos :buffer: looks great now :thumb:


----------



## Brophy

Fantastic work


----------



## V3nom

Just shows, you get what you pay for!

This condition after 4 days "work" is ridiculous.

Well done for sorting this beast out, lovely when detailed correctly


----------



## MurphysLaw

Great work as always, stunning looks on that paintwork now. Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## BrummyPete

Nice work, shame the owner had to pay out twice


----------



## shl-kelso

Fantastic work :thumb:

I can only imagine how delighted your customer was after seeing those end results. Hopefully she spreads the word about "proper" detailing instead of the work carried out by the first cowboy :doublesho


----------



## horned yo

Stunning work as always big lad


----------



## jonnyw59

Looking good Rollo!!!

I really must get myself sorted and contact you about your 1-2-1 machine tuition days.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## sbrocks

Great results....how someone can stand over charging for what they had done to the car before you got it is beyond me....

As a keen amateur, I enjoy playing with pads and compounds, but after seeing this, I cant wait to try out my bottle of Luminos 

Will be interested to see how it fares on Frozen White paint


----------



## dailly92

amazing turnaround. you just cant beat a freshly detailed black car


----------



## miffer

Can't believe the state beforehand, excellent turnaround mate.


----------



## Ronnie

Puntoboy said:


> Very nice  Just been detailed with a scouring pad I reckon.


I would say an old hard pad with chunks out of it and never cleaned would be more like it lol!!



Paddy_R said:


> Looking good as always Ronnie. Really need to get to ProCar to get some of your gear too as I'm running low.


Deffinitly Paddy. Davey will keep you right thats for sure!



Will_G said:


> Great work Rollo, some turnaround there. Worries me about these folk popping up all over the place


Cheers Will, Personally im all on for it we all have had to start somewhere, look far enough back on here and most of the top guys we doing it on the side in the beginning doing it right is teh key a mess like this shows the lack of knoledge and experiance the person had they would be better starting with a DA and doing it for fun and beer tokens for a while longer.



muzzer42 said:


> Stunning transformation on the big Merc there, in this post is a lesson for all who think they can detail a car and want to set up their own business.
> 
> Think hard people, do you want to be known as a 'top detailer' who butchers someones pride and joy??


I would agree see work they have done chat to the detailer themselves see what they say. When they say things like 100% correction, products they use are tehy suitable to the paint type of the car have tehy checked for repair work as it makes a huge difference to teh finish etc etc then they don't have a clue



lowejackson said:


> Very nice work :thumb:


Many thanks.



luke w said:


> Now that's a proper job! Nice one!


Cheers Luke



Guru said:


> I would believe the car was just detailed, since you've mentioned it so emphatically. No one in their right mind can call it detailed.
> 
> Great turnaround in the after pics. The black looks superrrrr!


Oh she was I saw te Jeep at his place about a month before I first had to over to us.



heavyd said:


> Looks stunning, great turnaround!
> Looks like you have some stiff competition with other detailed in Ireland if that's their work....





AGRE said:


> Like the sound of Luminos :buffer: looks great now :thumb:


It is great stuff thats for sure.



Brophy said:


> Fantastic work


Cheers.



V3nom said:


> Just shows, you get what you pay for!
> 
> This condition after 4 days "work" is ridiculous.
> 
> Well done for sorting this beast out, lovely when detailed correctly


Agreed many thanks!



MurphysLaw said:


> Great work as always, stunning looks on that paintwork now. Keep up the good work sir.


Cheers Lloyd,,



BrummyPete said:


> Nice work, shame the owner had to pay out twice


I would agree but its a growing problem and now they are charging top dollar money as well which fools people.



shl-kelso said:


> Fantastic work :thumb:
> 
> I can only imagine how delighted your customer was after seeing those end results. Hopefully she spreads the word about "proper" detailing instead of the work carried out by the first cowboy :doublesho


Cheers he was over teh moon and for a while even scared to drive it, but I told him go enjoy it he looks after it very well and he has it still looking perfect nearly 6 months later.



horned yo said:


> Stunning work as always big lad


cheers lad!!



jonnyw59 said:


> Looking good Rollo!!!
> 
> I really must get myself sorted and contact you about your 1-2-1 machine tuition days.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Many thanks..yea give me a buzz as I will be doing them over the winter months.



sbrocks said:


> Great results....how someone can stand over charging for what they had done to the car before you got it is beyond me....
> 
> As a keen amateur, I enjoy playing with pads and compounds, but after seeing this, I cant wait to try out my bottle of Luminos
> 
> Will be interested to see how it fares on Frozen White paint


Cheers Brocks tell me how you get on its a very handy product thats for sure dont IPA at all now.



dailly92 said:


> amazing turnaround. you just cant beat a freshly detailed black car


Agreed!!



miffer said:


> Can't believe the state beforehand, excellent turnaround mate.


Many thanks there literally was no reflection once the black hole was removed! Just goes to show how effective it is at masking marks.


----------



## Rascal_69

Awesome work. Amazing difference. How it shouldve been done the first time.

Every valeter now thinks they are a detailer too. 
So many cowboys and its a shame folk pay them over a real pro. 

Glad its sorted. I kinda feel bad for person paying out twice and other hand i dont as they choose the cheap guy because of price instead of getting it done by someone with good portfolio and experience. 

Guy made more mess than what ot was before he started i bet. 

Some of the products sound real interesting. 
Will keep my eye out for them


----------



## Ronnie

Rascal_69 said:


> Awesome work. Amazing difference. How it shouldve been done the first time.
> 
> Every valeter now thinks they are a detailer too.
> So many cowboys and its a shame folk pay them over a real pro.
> 
> Glad its sorted. I kinda feel bad for person paying out twice and other hand i dont as they choose the cheap guy because of price instead of getting it done by someone with good portfolio and experience.
> 
> Guy made more mess than what ot was before he started i bet.
> 
> Some of the products sound real interesting.
> Will keep my eye out for them


Cheers tbh this guy is charging more then I do! he is a good valeter but not good with the buffer! interior and engine bay were faultless and TBH I only hoovered and striped teh mats and few the leather so he was not all bad plus he did the wheel arches so I didn't have to lol! The owner was not "into" detailing and in his defence knew very little about it but he does now.


----------



## Ghostrider

Awesome work Rollo ! Outstanding gloss !!!! :doublesho


----------



## Rascal_69

Charging more  

Glad its all sorted. Looks spot on now.


----------



## fitz

What a transformation! Stunning!


----------



## huvo

Well done Ronnie, good to see top quality detailing isn't confined to mainland Britain. :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW

Wow that paint looks like glass!! Absolutely fantastic work.


----------



## george16930

*Proper detailer!,,,,,,.*

Rollo outstanding work as always and as someone has already said everyone can go online and see your top rate work and should believe their own eyes.
For anyone who isn,t ,t aware they should know you also manufacture/sell top quality products at reasonable prices-----On that note will be up soon for some more. Cheers George. :detailer:


----------



## ColinEhm1

extremely good job mate cant wait till mine looks that shiny, just started building up the collection then give it a good detail after xmas when i get the polisher ect


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## trimTim

Nice finish.


----------



## Ant21

It's amazing how people can get away with doing this to hard working people!
Great turn around though! I bet the owner is well chuffed


----------



## Phil434

Brilliant job as usual Ronnie!!


----------



## smiler1207

The detailer should be done for criminal damage! Great job, bet the owner was pleased that he found a proper detailer


----------



## SteveTDCi

Nice work, it looks so much better. Photos show the paintwork nicely without trying to hide anything, good work


----------



## Buck

Very nice results there Rollo. Shocking that you inherited it in that condition but I'm sure the owner was really pleased/relieved. :thumb:


----------



## Super G

so very glossy and deep looking. love it


----------



## Kimo

Where's the car gone? Seem to have developed a giant mirror


----------



## CaptainKirk95

No other words can describe this... Stunning:thumb:


----------



## IanG

Wow nice turnaround


----------



## Sparky160

Such a state beforehand turned around to looking epic the way it should be. Top job and quality finish as always.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Jesus! Talk about butchered - great work.


----------



## sistersvisions

Outstanding results there, bet the customer was well pleased.


----------



## smicher1

Stunning Rollo!


----------



## dubb

I'd have been very interested to hear who this 'detailer' was. Cracking job Rollo.


----------



## Hasan1

Fantastic work as always


----------



## StamGreek

Well done Ronnie..amazing work and the correction was magnificent


----------



## mouthyman

looks fantastic, nice work! :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Are the tyres a nod to how little the previous '' detailer '' cared? Sadly, in tough times money talks, and paint that looks good from 10 ft is good enough for most. Your job is to make it look good from 10 cm. You produce stunning work my friend, I tip my cap.


----------



## Captain Peanut

Seriously good turnaround, that paint was awful before.


----------



## Jack

Great work, the reflections are amazing. I'm shocked that a "pro detailer" could be happy with those results, at least they now have a car to be proud off


----------



## B17BLG

Epic turnaround! 

Black is so rewarding when done correctly


----------



## PLuKE

Can't see the difference, both looked "just detailed" to me.

Does your client of the number for the feckup fairies? 

Thanks


----------



## bmerritt87

Stunning finish and gloss, miss my black Merc now  can't beat black for most dramatic turn arounds.


----------



## simon 3

Loving the black mirror finish, truly stunning. Wouldn't want to drive it now though for fear of getting it dirty, ha ha!!


----------



## jdquinn

Fantastic work, can't believe the gloss you got there. 

I'd love to have the spare cash at the moment to get an enhancement detail from you on my Alfa but there are too many other niggly things with the paintwork that's needed before correction such as door edges chipped, road rash on the front bumper and edge of the rear wheel wells and full reburb of the alloys. Once I've those sorted I'll maybe see about getting booked in. Maybe you can do all this anyway in which case I'd be interested in an estimate. :thumb:


----------



## cocos

Very nice work on beutefull car. Pics great too!


----------



## carrera2.05

Soul destroying , I would have been devastated if the car had been presented to me in that condition . Well rescued.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Looks amazing!


----------



## cheffi

uhm.. tires wrong way round? looks like they point backwards..


----------



## Matt_H

Loving the afters! shocking to say a 'detailer' had been at it before.


----------



## Ernie Bernie

The reflection on the indoor shots are schamazing. Good stuff!


----------



## moono16v

Looks ace! Think I'll have to buy a black car next!!


----------



## Ronnie

Many thanks for all your comments. Really glad you like our work check us out on

www.facebook.com/ocdni



Buck said:


> Very nice results there Rollo. Shocking that you inherited it in that condition but I'm sure the owner was really pleased/relieved. :thumb:


It is something we are seeing more often. people buy a machine polisher and a few weeks later set up an unoffical business.



dubb said:


> I'd have been very interested to hear who this 'detailer' was. Cracking job Rollo.


TBH I don't get involved in who was it's as it gets a bit catty over here and I prefer to keep myself out of the "scene" and just get on with detailing



President Swirl said:


> Are the tyres a nod to how little the previous '' detailer '' cared? Sadly, in tough times money talks, and paint that looks good from 10 ft is good enough for most. Your job is to make it look good from 10 cm. You produce stunning work my friend, I tip my cap.


lol not taking anything to do with those lol!!



Jack said:


> Great work, the reflections are amazing. I'm shocked that a "pro detailer" could be happy with those results, at least they now have a car to be proud off


nothing suprises me nowadays lol!:lol:



jdquinn said:


> Fantastic work, can't believe the gloss you got there.
> 
> I'd love to have the spare cash at the moment to get an enhancement detail from you on my Alfa but there are too many other niggly things with the paintwork that's needed before correction such as door edges chipped, road rash on the front bumper and edge of the rear wheel wells and full reburb of the alloys. Once I've those sorted I'll maybe see about getting booked in. Maybe you can do all this anyway in which case I'd be interested in an estimate. :thumb:


Many thanks give me a bell on 07784258006 and I will try and quote you happy!



cheffi said:


> uhm.. tires wrong way round? looks like they point backwards..


:thumb: thought that.


----------



## Caracul

Love looking at these.. It's amazing how new cars are delivered.


----------



## Starbuck88

That is absolutely amazing! The reflections in some of the pictures look like chrome.

Shocking work from previous 'Detailer' if you can even call him that.

You have done an outstanding Detail on that vehicle and it is beautiful!


----------



## CrippleRacer1

Oh, what the f***?
Thank god there are great people like yourselves.
Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Ronnie

Caracul said:


> Love looking at these.. It's amazing how new cars are delivered.


Cheers.. I know but like everything you will get people pumping out substandard work.



asonda said:


> That is absolutely amazing! The reflections in some of the pictures look like chrome.
> 
> Shocking work from previous 'Detailer' if you can even call him that.
> 
> You have done an outstanding Detail on that vehicle and it is beautiful!


Many thanks. for your kind comments check us out on

www.facebook.com/ocdni for more updates and pictures.



CrippleRacer1 said:


> Oh, what the f***?
> Thank god there are great people like yourselves.
> Absolutely brilliant.


And there are more every week starting. thanks for your kind comments. :thumb:


----------



## rsblue

fast cut plus!!!!!! more like brick dust


----------



## Cookies

Ronnie said:


> Cheers tbh this guy is charging more then I do! he is a good valeter but not good with the buffer! interior and engine bay were faultless and TBH I only hoovered and striped teh mats and few the leather so he was not all bad plus he did the wheel arches so I didn't have to lol! The owner was not "into" detailing and in his defence knew very little about it but he does now.


Very magnanimous comments there Ronnie, and I agree, credit where credit is due but at teh same time that guy really needs to get a 1-2-1 course with you my friend!

Now about the car - that is the very reason why I love black cars. I'll never be able to achieve that myself on my Exeo, but nonetheless I still appreciate it when someone who knows their trade does! Absolutely astounding - I've said it before but the reflection shots you get with black paint are simply amazing.

Cooks


----------



## jonny2112

OMG! Amazing reflections. Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## triggerh4ppy

Wow what a difference. Love the reflections


----------



## Schuey

Awesome work. You can't beat black once it's been detailed _properly_.


----------



## jeffshaw

Fantastic job. Love your snowfoam and will be having a go at some of your other products


----------



## Socal Brian

Amazing finish. Looks like a mirror. Superb Ronnie!


----------



## Ronnie

rsblue said:


> fast cut plus!!!!!! more like brick dust


lol now your talking.



Cookies said:


> Very magnanimous comments there Ronnie, and I agree, credit where credit is due but at teh same time that guy really needs to get a 1-2-1 course with you my friend!
> 
> Now about the car - that is the very reason why I love black cars. I'll never be able to achieve that myself on my Exeo, but nonetheless I still appreciate it when someone who knows their trade does! Absolutely astounding - I've said it before but the reflection shots you get with black paint are simply amazing.
> 
> Cooks


cheers not interested in being scene too old for politics that's all. Many thanks for the nice comment.



jonny2112 said:


> OMG! Amazing reflections. Nice work mate :thumb:


many thanks...



triggerh4ppy said:


> Wow what a difference. Love the reflections


Cheers :thumb:



Schuey said:


> Awesome work. You can't beat black once it's been detailed _properly_.


Agreed love black when its clean!



jeffshaw said:


> Fantastic job. Love your snowfoam and will be having a go at some of your other products


Many thanks.. Cotton Candy is pretty cool and we have made it better as well.. Will get you hooked up with stuff PM me and I will get u a discount sorted.



Socal Brian said:


> Amazing finish. Looks like a mirror. Superb Ronnie!


Many thanks Brian..:thumb:


----------



## ajb2804

Amazing work there mate. We get a lot of "TOP" Detailers around my way as well. There is a guy at the moment offering a full "BESPOKE" Detail as he calls it for £50. I had a customer ring me asking if I would go and have a look at his so called Bespoke Detail. It was horrendous. The guy used a Halfords 12v Car polisher (Plugged in the Customers Cigarette Lighter) and a tub of polish, Blobbed the polish on the panel and buffed it, Wiped it off and hey presto, Full Bespoke Detail in under an hour lol.


----------



## V3nom

Cotton Candy is my favourite snow foam. It was tight with R-1NE but CC just tips it :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Some people just don't realise just what they get for that £70 detail, its never up to the standard I would personally be happy with and wouldn't expect anyone else to be happy with it either.

I just don't understand how some can charge that amount for what is a normal wash if one of us mere mortals was doing the job and to make it last for 4 days thats properly taking the pee to say the least.

Take it to someone who knows what there doing and as you can see the results are awesome

Great turnaround ML looks awesome


----------



## Ronnie

ajb2804 said:


> Amazing work there mate. We get a lot of "TOP" Detailers around my way as well. There is a guy at the moment offering a full "BESPOKE" Detail as he calls it for £50. I had a customer ring me asking if I would go and have a look at his so called Bespoke Detail. It was horrendous. The guy used a Halfords 12v Car polisher (Plugged in the Customers Cigarette Lighter) and a tub of polish, Blobbed the polish on the panel and buffed it, Wiped it off and hey presto, Full Bespoke Detail in under an hour lol.


It is a growing trend but what can you do, thats why we work prodomently on word of mouth.



V3nom said:


> Cotton Candy is my favourite snow foam. It was tight with R-1NE but CC just tips it :thumb:


Many thanks Venom for teh support, much appreciated!



Mikej857 said:


> Some people just don't realise just what they get for that £70 detail, its never up to the standard I would personally be happy with and wouldn't expect anyone else to be happy with it either.
> 
> I just don't understand how some can charge that amount for what is a normal wash if one of us mere mortals was doing the job and to make it last for 4 days thats properly taking the pee to say the least.
> 
> Take it to someone who knows what there doing and as you can see the results are awesome
> 
> Great turnaround ML looks awesome


Perple look at some of what teh top guys charge and think its easy money, I know we at OCD-ni have tried to compete doing what I call trade detailing as in quick in and out jobs but from 2014 we will be stopping these focusing only on achieving the best possible finish rather than going for every job out there.


----------



## Railsbrough

Great work stunning result. Worrying that they give a bad name to the profession.


----------



## Ronnie

Railsbrough said:


> Great work stunning result. Worrying that they give a bad name to the profession.


MAny thanks!


----------



## bradleymarky

Looks like a case of "beast and the beauty"


----------



## Rascal_69

Who won the prize Ronnie?


----------



## cocos

Very nice work! Looks like new. The owner must be very pleased with his new car


----------



## Ronnie

just about to pick it


----------



## ColinEhm1

And the drum roll please. ..........


Ronnie said:


> just about to pick it


----------



## Captain Pugwash

not me anyway (bit late)...but just seen this and what a turn around that was, amazing what you guys can do ...I am not worthy


----------



## Mr Gurn

:doublesho What did they polish it with....... a brillo pad????? :wall::wall:

What a stunning turn around....... :argie:


----------



## Wendell Jarvis

Now that is Skill and Passion for Detailing and the End results show that clearly. Beautiful Detail


----------



## Ronnie

ok as we had a few new replies I will keep it open until Friday. I am going to give away a bottle of our Luminos Paint cleanser worth £21.95!! also if we hit 100 I will pick a second winner as well..


----------



## lcfcdan

im on and off stalking threads on here alot, all i keep seeing is OCD-ni and now i can see why!  i will check out the site now ive seen this i recon.


----------



## dooka

Nice work bud. Nice to see some bits left in the paint. A true reflection of the job ..


----------



## Clyde

Wow that was a right mess. Great turnarond though. I can imagine the grin on the customers face when they came to collect that!


----------



## hibberd

Wow, after the brillo pad treatment am amazed you could get it to shine like that


----------



## Mate

that reflection shot of the garage is incredible!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Great Job Ronnie. 

Must grab some of your products. heard great things 

Yea its a disgrace the goings on over here. Theres only, if even a hand full of us here who actually know what were doing here in Ireland. Don't even get me started on FCP ! MUCK !

Ive a "local competitor" who charges €80 (about £68) for a "full Machine Polish" and calls himself a detailer. And its scary to hear he's using a rotary !!!
oh and did i mention and i quote "time taken 2 and half hours" !!!!!!

Anyway. Great Job again Ronnie. 

Chat to you soon

Padraic


----------



## rkelly113

Mighty job! Hope i can get my wifes car looking half as good as that!
The jeep looks as if its just out of the showroom!
Great job!


----------



## 91davidw

Good work, 
Again as before in another thread I'd be interested knowing who worked on the car before, same person ?

Cheers 
David


----------



## Jiffy

Nice turnaround! I like the sparkle in that paint. Let's hope this 'detailer' doesn't decide to start offering mechanical services too.


----------



## Rebel007

Fantastic job there sir! 

As the owner of a Mercedes the same colour as that I know just how difficult it is to get that sort of finish (in my case it isn't difficult it's totally impossible!)

I have literally just come in after polishing my car again to try and make it better than it was, I guess since I've had the car May of this year) I have spent more time polishing it than I have actually driving it, I will admit to being extremely slow due to the physical limitations I have but the hours I've put in more than make up for that.

Until I saw this thread I honestly believed I was on the right road to getting a well finished car it isn't detailed and never will be unless I pay someone to do it for me as I am not good enough to be called a detailer, I might JUST be a very slow valeter but no more than that, your pictures show me I haven't even started on the job yet, they really are that good!

As a reasonable amateur photographer who has some skills with Photoshop I could edit a picture to make my car look better than it really is but not even that would make it anywhere near as good as this car you have detailed.

I have managed to remove most of the deep scratches on my car, and most of the swirls it shines a bit with no wax etc on but even with some of the better waxes and sealants that I have tried it doesn't reflect like this Mercedes ML320, if the owner isn't over the moon then to be honest he/she is in desperate need of a trip to the opticians. 

Anybody that can make an Obsidian black MB look that good is exceptional and you sir have done it, I take of my hat to you and envy your skill.
Regards


----------



## antowens

Great job the before and afters are amazing love black cars when they are cleaned like this almost like a mirror it always amazes me the depth you can get in dark cars


----------



## Jason M5

Wow great turn around.


----------



## VdoubleU

Great turn around! Should of removed that AMG badge while you were there. Unless it's a super rare genuine 320CDI AMG.


----------



## lau666

those reflection shots look amazing what a job


----------



## taz007

nice recovery


----------



## trimTim

I hate Merc's. Nice finish though. Do i win now? lol.


----------



## george16930

*Great work*

Rollo great work as always. Have a good Xmas and I will be up in January for more Cotton Candy(really good product) and also to leave the car in. George:detailer:


----------



## Hunty

Stunning! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dift

Well I hope the owner appreciates sometimes you need to spend a little more.


----------



## Ronnie

Many thanks everyone for teh great comments, teh winner of teh bottle of Luminos is


#34 Phil 434...

Congratulations..


----------



## WannaBd

shocking what people will do, fraudsters! amazing job by u.:thumb:


----------



## triggerh4ppy

What a turnaround!


----------



## ibiza55

If I were a religious man, I think I would of said oh dear lord on first sight of this, when finished I think it would have bee praise him, great work by the way very impressive.


----------

